# Vilu Kinderfahrräder



## affenmann1st (13. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich weiß die Bikes sind noch ganz neu, aber können die Profis schon was dazu sagen. Finde die Preis/Leistung recht interessant?!
Oder übersehe ich etwas?

https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/vilu-vierundzwanzig-p00059276m001

Danke
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Binem (13. Dezember 2020)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich weiß die Bikes sind noch ganz neu, aber können die Profis schon was dazu sagen. Finde die Preis/Leistung recht interessant?!
> Oder übersehe ich etwas?
> ...


Als Stadt/ Schulrad sicherlich eine gute Sache. Persönlich stört mich die  Drehschaltung. Aber das lässt sich ja ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich weiß nicht ob meine die nötige Kraft für was anderes wie Drehschaltung hat?!
Was wäre die Alternative?

Für den Wald und einfache Trails ist das nix, meinst!?
Warum?
Aufgrund der Rahmengeometrie?

In diesem Preissegment gibt es dann leider nicht viel Alternative?


----------



## Binem (13. Dezember 2020)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob meine die nötige Kraft für was anderes wie Drehschaltung hat?!
> Was wäre die Alternative?
> 
> Für den Wald und einfache Trails ist das nix, meinst!?
> ...


meine 5 Jährige fährt eine 7 fach shimano shifter, überhaupt kein Problem. da sollte das bei 24 Zoll definitiv klappen.
Alternative ist einen Trigger einzubauen zb den hier:
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/sram-x-4-trigger-8-fach-schalthebel
mein 8 Jähriger hat aktuell noch einen Drehgriff und beschwert sich dauernd darüber, war ab Werk so montiert, wird aber bald getauscht.

Zur Belastung kann ich nichts sagen, die Reifen sind relativ schmal, und es gibt keine Angabe welche Sprünge zugelassen sind. um damit einen Wald/ Schotterweg zu fahren sicher OK.

Alles andere ist Spekulation, ich finde es ist ein Woom remake opitsch gesehen

und ehrlich für 70€ mehr wurde ich ein Woom kaufen, das hat einen deutlich besseren Wiederverkaufswert.


----------



## affenmann1st (13. Dezember 2020)

Hast Recht...


----------



## tjm_ (13. Dezember 2020)

Binem schrieb:


> Alles andere ist Spekulation, ich finde es ist ein Woom remake opitsch gesehen


Aber echt. Der Rahmen sieht nach einer ähnlichen Geometrie aus, die Ausstattung ist nahezu identisch und beim 16" ist sogar der rechte Bremshebel grün gefärbt. Da wird aber auch offensichtlich, dass sie kopiert haben, ohne zu verstehen: beim Woom ist nämlich auch die hintere Bremse grün und damit der Bezug von Hebel zu Rad eindeutig.

Für eine schlecht gemachte Kopie sind die echt einfach zu teuer. Und wenn man den Wiederverkaufswert einrechnet, ist Woom vermutlich sogar billiger.

t.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2020)

Hab die Werbung im Newsletter gesehen und die Vergleichsbilder dazu, war ein Witz... Die Überstandshöhe bei den Rädern ist viel höher als die der verglichenen Räder. Die Größenangaben und Altersangaben seitens des Herstellers halte ich für durchweg unpassend wenn man das Rad ergonomisch einstellt. Mir den angegeben Größen fahren meine Kids durchweg eine Rad Größe größer! 
Ab 135cm z.b. 24" meine ist mit 137 auf 27,5 gewechselt. Mit 140cm ist sie noch Mal auf das 24" und hat sich überhaupt nicht mehr wohl gefühlt da der Sattel schon höher als der Lenker war.... 

Ich halte die Räder für den verzweifelten Versuch den wirklich Kind-gerechten Rädern was entgegen zu Setzen. 
Schon alleine das setzen auf eine Felgenbremse finde ich in der heutigen Zeit für nicht stand der Technik... Meine Kids haben sich immer über die bedienkräfte beschert das ist seit Scheibenbremsen ab dem 20"er vorbei... 
Das Rad hat eine 8fach Schaltung... D.h. vermutlich eine Schraubkasette, das macht ein Upgrade der Schaltung schwer bis unmöglich. 
Heißt mindestens Freilauf tauschen eventuell Nabe oder ganzes LR. 

Wenn es etwas steiler wird kann da die Schaltung schnell an die Grenze kommen. Wir fahren hier ab Zuhause ca 100hm aufs Plateau, teilweise mit 10% plus, das ist mein kurzer schon mit 4 1/2 auf 20" alleine raufgefahren. Mit dem Rad hätte er wohl keine Chance gehabt.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (14. Dezember 2020)

Nix für ungut aber du schreibst echt immer das gleiche. Die Größenangaben sind für die Katz und ohne Scheibenbremsen kann man nicht radfahren.
Schön für dich, dass deine Kinder solche überflieger sind aber vielleicht vergisst du, dass 90% der Kinder glücklich und zufrieden mit einem "normalen" Fahrrad sind. Die ach so schlechten Größenangaben bei den Woom Bikes haben bei uns übrigens bei 2 Kindern und bei jedem Kind in unserem Bekanntenkreis ziemich gut gepasst. Nicht jeder findet, dass ein Kind ein €1000 Fahrrad braucht um fahren zu können.
Manchmal tut es einfach nur weh wie weltfremd manche Superpapas sind.

Zurück zum Thema
Ich finde die Räder jetzt nicht so schlecht.
Sehen aus wie die 2015er Generation der Woombikes aber im positiven Sinne. Wie schon geschrieben eine Kopie mit wahrscheinlich geringerem Wiederverkaufswert.
Aber so wie ich das sehe mit dem großen Vorteil, dass sie im Gegensatz zu Woom lieferbar sind.
Die Kassette ist eine ganz normale kein Schraubkranz wenn man sich das Foto der hinteren Nabe genau ansieht


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Dezember 2020)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Nix für ungut aber du schreibst echt immer das gleiche. Die Größenangaben sind für die Katz und ohne Scheibenbremsen kann man nicht radfahren.
> Schön für dich, dass deine Kinder solche überflieger sind aber vielleicht vergisst du, dass 90% der Kinder glücklich und zufrieden mit einem "normalen" Fahrrad sind. Die ach so schlechten Größenangaben bei den Woom Bikes haben bei uns übrigens bei 2 Kindern und bei jedem Kind in unserem Bekanntenkreis ziemich gut gepasst. Nicht jeder findet, dass ein Kind ein €1000 Fahrrad braucht um fahren zu können.
> Manchmal tut es einfach nur weh wie weltfremd manche Superpapas sind.
> 
> ...


Mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden? Keines unserer Kinderräder 16/20/24 hat annähernd 1000€ gekostet... Aber wenn ich mir ansehen wie viele kinder mit viel zu kleinen Rädern fahren und sich mit dem Knie hinterm Ohr kraulen können... Wenn du das gut findest.... Und es kommen halt immer die gleichen Fragen... Also gleiche antworten... Wenn du damit nur 1-3km zur Kita fahren willst geschenkt... Sollen damit aber regelmäßig Touren gefahren werden, bleibe ich bei dem pro Scheibenbremse... Und... Ach Hopfen und Malz verloren ..


----------



## taroosan (15. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
das Rad ist aus meiner Sicht grundsätzlich o.k., hat aber Umbaubedarf, wenn man mehr als Waldweg fahren möchte.

Plus: kurze Kurbel, Gewicht

Contra: dünne reifen - muss man klären, welche Breite reinpasst und ob ggf. die Felgenbreite noch reicht.
nicht wirklich vorhandene technischen Angaben

Mit der Größenangabe hat  Delphi1507 schon recht. Das wirkt auf mich nicht stimmig. 
V-Brakes sind für mich o.k., ich habe aber auch gute verbaut, die sehr leichtgängig sind. Das kann schon ein Problem sein. 
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob nicht doch eine Schraubkassette dran ist - das wäre für mich nogo.
Mit der Geo habe ich mich nicht befasst.


----------



## honzaaa (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe die Räder nicht genau verglichen. Kann es aber sein, dass die Räder direkt vom Woom stammen? Über FahrradXXL versucht man halt am Massenmarkt Fuß zu fassen und man labelt die Räder um, um die höherpreisige Woom-Marke nicht kaputt zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (17. Dezember 2020)

honzaaa schrieb:


> Ich habe die Räder nicht genau verglichen. Kann es aber sein, dass die Räder direkt vom Woom stammen? Über FahrradXXL versucht man halt am Massenmarkt Fuß zu fassen und man labelt die Räder um, um die höherpreisige Woom-Marke nicht kaputt zu machen.


sind 70€ Preisunterschied wirklich der Wurf zu höherpreisig???


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Dezember 2020)

honzaaa schrieb:


> Ich habe die Räder nicht genau verglichen. Kann es aber sein, dass die Räder direkt vom Woom stammen? Über FahrradXXL versucht man halt am Massenmarkt Fuß zu fassen und man labelt die Räder um, um die höherpreisige Woom-Marke nicht kaputt zu machen.


Warum sollte woom das wollen? Die bekommen es ja nicht Mal hin genug eigene Räder zu produzieren...


----------



## Ivenl (17. Dezember 2020)

honzaaa schrieb:


> Ich habe die Räder nicht genau verglichen. Kann es aber sein, dass die Räder direkt vom Woom stammen? Über FahrradXXL versucht man halt am Massenmarkt Fuß zu fassen und man labelt die Räder um, um die höherpreisige Woom-Marke nicht kaputt zu machen.


Die haben Null Kapazität und haben keinen Grund sowas zu machen.


----------



## honzaaa (17. Dezember 2020)

Ok, ihr habt recht, jetzt wenn ich die Rahmen nebeneinander vergleichen habe sieht man klar, dass das unterschiedliche Rahmen sind. 

Jetzt rein theoretisch (das ist hier wohl nicht der Fall) - wäre es für einen Konkurrent-Hersteller erlaubt, ein Fahrrad quasi komplett zu kopieren und damit auf den Markt zu gehen?


----------



## Binem (17. Dezember 2020)

honzaaa schrieb:


> Ok, ihr habt recht, jetzt wenn ich die Rahmen nebeneinander vergleichen habe sieht man klar, dass das unterschiedliche Rahmen sind.
> 
> Jetzt rein theoretisch (das ist hier wohl nicht der Fall) - wäre es für einen Konkurrent-Hersteller erlaubt, ein Fahrrad quasi komplett zu kopieren und damit auf den Markt zu gehen?


Kommt darauf an ob verschiedene Merkmale, oder Designs als Gebrauchsmuster eingetragen sind. Man kann sich das schützen lassen ist aber aufwändig und teuer.


----------



## Tueftler23 (5. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hab die Werbung im Newsletter gesehen und die Vergleichsbilder dazu, war ein Witz... Die Überstandshöhe bei den Rädern ist viel höher als die der verglichenen Räder. Die Größenangaben und Altersangaben seitens des Herstellers halte ich für durchweg unpassend wenn man das Rad ergonomisch einstellt. Mir den angegeben Größen fahren meine Kids durchweg eine Rad Größe größer!
> Ab 135cm z.b. 24" meine ist mit 137 auf 27,5 gewechselt. Mit 140cm ist sie noch Mal auf das 24" und hat sich überhaupt nicht mehr wohl gefühlt da der Sattel schon höher als der Lenker war....
> 
> Ich halte die Räder für den verzweifelten Versuch den wirklich Kind-gerechten Rädern was entgegen zu Setzen.
> ...



Das mit Schraubkranz und „es gibt nur 8-fach“ ist Quatsch.
Sieht hier stark nach ner Acera CS-HG41 Kassette aus - für ein Kinderrad mehr als ausreichend.

Zu dem Thema Scheibenbremsen oder V-Brake ist meine persönliche Meinung, dass bei Kindern, solange sie nicht allzu schwer sind, V-Brakes locker ausreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (5. Januar 2021)

Tueftler23 schrieb:


> Das mit Schraubkranz und „es gibt nur 8-fach“ ist Quatsch.
> Sieht hier stark nach ner Acera CS-HG41 Kassette aus - für ein Kinderrad mehr als ausreichend.
> 
> Zu dem Thema Scheibenbremsen oder V-Brake ist meine persönliche Meinung, dass bei Kindern, solange sie nicht allzu schwer sind, V-Brakes locker ausreichen.


Es kommt immer drauf an was mit den Rädern gefahren wird... Meine 5 und 9 haben teilweise 3000tm im Park am Tag gefahren, da ist ne Scheibe definitiv weit überlegen, was die Kraftersparniss angeht... Und mit ner 8 Fach kassette würden sie auf unseren Touren/Gegend auch nicht klar kommen von Zuhause weg 100hm mit 10%...

Mal abgesehen davon daß man so auf doppelte Ersatzteillagerung angewiesen wäre... 

Es mag Ausnahmen geben das auch 8 Fach mit anderen Kadetten gibt, 99% der 8 Fach Kinderräder die mir begegnet sind werden aber mit dem billig Schrott ausgestattet, bedeutet wenn man mehr will zusätzlich neuer Freilauf wenn möglich sonst gleich Nabe oder ganzes Laufrad... 
Da zahlt man definitiv drauf statt gleich drauf zu achten... Es hat schon einen Grund warum der Hersteller das nicht genau angibt!


----------



## De-Ouh (5. Januar 2021)

Hallo MTB-News Community,

ich erlaube mir einmal ein paar Fragen zu den Vilu Bikes zu beantworten:

Das Ziel hinter den Vilu Fahrrädern ist es, den Kindern durch geringes Gewicht, kindgerechte Geometrie und ebenso kindergerechter, wie sicherer Ausstattung ein Fahrgefühl zu vermitteln, dass dem eines Erwachsenen gleicht. Auf die Idee sind natürlich auch andere Hersteller gekommen, die alle ihren eigenen Ansatz haben um das gleiche Ziel zu erreichen - so auch Vilu. "Leichte Kinderräder" klingt zunächst einmal einfach und wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt ist es das sicher auch. Die Entwicklung von leichten, qualitativ hochwertigen Kinderrädern zu einem wettbewerbstauglichen Preis ist jedoch eine größere Herausforderung. Das Produktmanagerteam von Vilu sitzt übrigens in Deutschland.

Der obengenannte Ansatz erklärt auch, warum beispielsweise eben keine Scheibenbremsen verbaut wurden - diese wären um ein vielfaches schwerer und würden den Preis unnötig in die höhe treiben, ohne den Kindern in Alltagssituationen wirkliche Vorteile zu bieten - oder warum SRAM-Drehgriffe eingesetzt werden, da diese deutlich geringere Bedienkräfte als andere Alternativen benötigen, was den Kindern das Schalten deutlich erleichtert.

Wer mit seinem Kind Enduro- oder Downhill-Trails fahren möchte, ist mit einem dementsprechenden Modell besser beraten - hierauf zielt die aktuelle Vilu Modellpalette auch gar nicht ab.
Wer aber Touren, sportliche Runden durch den Wald oder Feldwege fährt, der trifft genau den Einsatzweck. 

Vilu steht als Marke noch am Anfang, besteht aber aus einem sehr erfahrenen Team mit vielen Ideen für die Zukunft - wer weiß, vielleicht fliegen Vilus auch einmal die Trails der Bikeparks hinab ;-)

Ein paar mehr Infos gibt's hier: https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/vilu/?fxxlint=wg-leichte-kinderraeder-vilu

Beste Grüße aus Frankfurt,
Denis-Oliver


----------



## tjm_ (5. Januar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Es mag Ausnahmen geben das auch 8 Fach mit anderen Kadetten gibt, 99% der 8 Fach Kinderräder die mir begegnet sind werden aber mit dem billig Schrott ausgestattet, bedeutet wenn man mehr will zusätzlich neuer Freilauf wenn möglich sonst gleich Nabe oder ganzes Laufrad...
> Da zahlt man definitiv drauf statt gleich drauf zu achten... Es hat schon einen Grund warum der Hersteller das nicht genau angibt!


Sorry, aber das ist mal einfach grober Quatsch. Schraubkassette ist Mist, den stimme ich zu. Aber 8x nutzt genau den gleichen Freilauf wie 9x, 10x und 11x MTB. Erst 11x Road (breiter), SRAM XD und Shimano Microspline sind anders. Ansonsten ist außer 7x (da war der Freilauf noch schmaler) alles passend. Für 7x gibt's aber wohl kaum noch neue Naben.

Dein Gerede entbehrt jeder Grundlage. Aber du bist sowieso nicht Zielgruppe dieser Fahrräder, auch wenn du noch so vehement für die universelle Nutzung von Scheibenbremse, 11x und 27.5" wirbst.

t.


----------



## Slowgeorge (27. Februar 2021)

Hallo, habe ein VILU Zwanzig in blau vorgestern bei XXL in Bochum gekauft, heute wieder zurück gebracht.
Und zwar vornehmlich aus Zeitgründen, weshalb meine Bestandsaufnahme auch sehr unvollständig und ohne Fotos ist.

Aber hier ein paar Fakten und meine Eindrücke bzw. Gedanken dazu:


Gewicht komplett wie gekauft mit Pedalen 7,765 kg. Davon 59g für Reflektoren und Klingel und noch ein paar g für das nicht entfernte kleine Verkaufslabel.
Ösen sowie gelochter Winkel hinter dem Tretlager für Gepäckträger- bzw Schutzblechmontage sind vorhanden.
Aufnahme für Seitenständer an der Kettenstrebe innen (2 Gewindebohrungen mit 4cm Lochabstand).
Hinterbau 135mm Aufnahme.
Kurbel Alu mit verpresstem Stahl-KB 30Z, Q-Faktor etwas über 150mm
Innenlager Vierkant mit Plastikschalen, außen verzahnt
HR "Quando" incl. Kettenschutzring 859g
Reifen Kenda 1.5 Draht                      348g
Schlauch Schwalbe                           151g
Kassette Suntour 8fach 11-28           249g
Sattel                                                  172g
Sattelstütze                                        226g
V-Brakes no name mit kindgerechten Griffen.

Weiter bin ich nicht gekommen. Warum?
Ich hatte genug gesehen um angesichts zeitlicher Einschränkungen für mich die Rückgabe zu entscheiden.

hier der Hergang nach stundenlanger Internetrecherche:

Vor Ort keine Testmöglichkeiten, nur kurzer Check.

Sehr ansprechendes Äußeres (freche Woom-Kopie, aber doch ein bißchen anders) und ein noch nicht aktualisierter Kaufpreis von 379,-€ (statt 409,-) waren kaufentscheidend.
Das Blau ist erheblich heller als auf den Fotos der Anbieter. Es harmoniert aber gut mit den schwarzen Anbauteilen.
Bremsen in Funktion und Haptik gut, aber vielleicht verbesserungsfähig in der Dosierung (ich hätte polierte Jagwires spendiert), hinten schlechte Bremswirkung (siehe unten).
Zu Hause sofort an den Montageständer, kein Fahrtest.

Das Rad ist einspurig, also nicht verzogen, unmittig eingespeicht o. ä.
Die Stütze gleitet sehr sauber und spielfrei im Sattelrohr.
Rahmen und Gabel aus Alu, sauber lackiert, Konstruktion wirkt hochwertig und durchdacht, Schweißnähte nicht erste Sahne, aber gut. Steuersatz semi-integriert, dreht sich sauber, leicht und spielfrei.
Anbauteile (Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel, Stütze, Klemme) sind nicht High-End - wie auch? -, aber ansprechend wertig. Typischer, recht gut gemachter und akzeptabler Kompromiss aus Leichtbau und Wirtschaftlichkeit. Ich finde allerdings 56cm zu breit für ein 6-8jähriges Kind.
Einstellbereich des Sattelgestells ist sehr klein, die Klemmung einer Tune-Stütze füllt ihn komplett aus.

ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen: Zentrierung ok, saubere Schaltvorgänge, dann starke Reibgeräusche am KB auf dem größten und zweitgrößten Ritzel. Meines Erachtens ist die Kettenlinie zu weit außen, nämlich ziemlich genau auf dem fünften Ritzel. Ich würde sie angesichts des kurzen Hinterbaus sogar eher etwas von der Ritzelmitte nach innen verschieben...
HR-Reifen sitzt nicht richtig in der Felge. Kleinigkeit...dachte ich und nahm das Rad heraus. Das ging gut: Ausfallenden nicht zu weit und nicht zu eng, ein guter Rahmen!
Aber dann: Kassette (macht guten Eindruck) fast locker, Konuslager (nicht gedichtet) extrem fest und unrund. Kurzer Vergleich mit VR - auch vorne ein Ausrollen wie beim Nabendynamo. Hab das Lager neu und weicher eingestellt, trotzdem immer an einer Stelle entweder Widerstand oder Spiel.
Reifen demontiert: reichliche Spuren von Fett auf dem Schlauch - und auf der Felgenflanke! Felgen mit deutlichen Spuren unsachgemäßen Montierens. Felgenstoß innen spitz deformiert, kleine Feile musste her. Felgenband zu schmal und entsprechend ungleichmäßig eingelegt.
Reifen ließ sich nicht rund montieren, echte Deformation.
Kurbeln gerade und klobig, Fersen & Knöchel könnten bei agiler Fahrweise anstoßen.
Lager dreht sich sehr leicht und spielfrei.
Pedale Plastik mit typisch eckigem Lauf, billig eben. Plastikpins Geschmackssache, könnte man abfeilen.
...
beim Zusammenbau hätte ich mich dann noch fast an einer sehr spitzen Ausbuchtung der hinteren V-Brake-Kabelführung geschnitten. Noch nie gesehen...

Ich wollte diesmal einfach kein Rad zum Schrauben mit hohem Erkundungs-Faktor. Dafür ist es mir dann auch zu teuer, schließlich versucht dieser Newcomer schon im gehobeneren Preisniveau mitzumischen.

Aber gäbe es das Rahmen-Gabel-Set solo, würde ich es sofort kaufen!


----------



## Ivenl (27. Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank für den Bericht!


----------



## Slowgeorge (27. Februar 2021)

...ach ja... stand eigentlich weit oben auf meiner Agenda, rutschte dann leider nächtens wieder vom Schirm, aber irgendwann hatte ich immerhin mal kurz ein Auge drauf: an allen relevanten Stellen v+h war mindestens ein Daumen breit Platz für breitere Reifen. Kann jetzt natürlich nur noch schätzen, aber für wenigstens 2.0 würde ich mich hier verbürgen, 2.1 sollte auch noch gehen, ich glaube dann wird es eng (und wohl auch unsinnig)...


----------



## KonstantinJ (28. Februar 2021)

Moin,
ich bin auch grad auf der Suche für unseren bald 6 Jährigen. Welche Alternativen könnt ihr denn noch empfehlen? Ich finde die Cube Acids noch schön leicht oder KUbikes. Ich finde auf Scheibenbremsen können die kleinen auch noch 2 Jahre verzichten. Ich denke mit 8 oder 9 gibts eh wieder was neues.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2021)

KonstantinJ schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin auch grad auf der Suche für unseren bald 6 Jährigen. Welche Alternativen könnt ihr denn noch empfehlen? Ich finde die Cube Acids noch schön leicht oder KUbikes. Ich finde auf Scheibenbremsen können die kleinen auch noch 2 Jahre verzichten. Ich denke mit 8 oder 9 gibts eh wieder was neues.


Auf Scheiben würde ich ab 20" nicht verzichten wollen...


----------



## KonstantinJ (28. Februar 2021)

Ich hab den Thread bis hier hin gelesen 

Mal ehrlich: Ich bin als Kind auch mitm Rad über Stock und Stein gefahren und hatte weder Federgabel, noch Scheibenbremsen noch war das Rad irgendwie besonders leicht. Man muss die Kinder heutzutage auch nicht zu sehr verwöhnen. Zudem wohnen wir im Norden Deutschlands, so dass wir nicht erstmal ne Stunde Downhill vor uns haben


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2021)

KonstantinJ schrieb:


> Ich hab den Thread bis hier hin gelesen
> 
> Mal ehrlich: Ich bin als Kind auch mitm Rad über Stock und Stein gefahren und hatte weder Federgabel, noch Scheibenbremsen noch war das Rad irgendwie besonders leicht. Man muss die Kinder heutzutage auch nicht zu sehr verwöhnen. Zudem wohnen wir im Norden Deutschlands, so dass wir nicht erstmal ne Stunde Downhill vor uns haben


Du schreibst ja auch vorher nicht wo ihr Fahrt... Im MTB Forum geht man erst Mal von entsprechender Nutzung aus... Und bei entsprechend Tiefenmetern ist der unterschied in der aufzuwendenden Kraft durchaus entscheidend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (1. März 2021)

KonstantinJ schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin auch grad auf der Suche für unseren bald 6 Jährigen. Welche Alternativen könnt ihr denn noch empfehlen? Ich finde die Cube Acids noch schön leicht oder KUbikes. Ich finde auf Scheibenbremsen können die kleinen auch noch 2 Jahre verzichten. Ich denke mit 8 oder 9 gibts eh wieder was neues.


die üblichen Verdächtigen eben, was es gibt oder passt das sind: Woom, Pyro, Kania, Naloo, Orbea , aber nur die leichte Variante. Cube finde ich schwer.


----------



## Slowgeorge (2. März 2021)

Das Thema entgleitet. Schaut in anderen Foren nach anderen Rädern oder vergleicht sie mit Vilu, wenn ihr könnt. Auch das Bremsenthema wird hier unnötig ausgewalzt, es gibt pro & contra für Felge & Scheibe (und den Verweis darauf, dass das hier ein mtb-Forum ist, finde ich berechtigt, obwohl ich anderer Ansicht bin...), aber Vilu macht da nunmal klare Vorgaben. Die von mir beschriebenen "Hürden" bedeuten keineswegs, daß die Räder uninteressant sind, im Gegenteil. Ich sehe viel Potential bei entsprechender Modellpflege. Ob das im Interesse des Produktmanagements oder der Geschäftsführung ist, weiß vermutlich niemand, oder doch?


----------



## Slowgeorge (2. März 2021)

...sorry, meinte natürlich: "schaut in anderen Threads..."


----------



## Binem (3. März 2021)

Slowgeorge schrieb:


> und den Verweis darauf, dass das hier ein mtb-Forum ist, finde ich berechtigt, obwohl ich anderer Ansicht bin...


der Verweis ist völlig unberechtigt, denn die Kinderbikes stehen in der Rubrik "spezielle Bikes" in der auch Rennräder,  BMX, Singelspeed und Reise/ Terkkingräder zu finden sind. 
Sind die auch nach den MTB Kriterien zu bewerten?
Natürlich ist der Anteil der MTB Eltern relativ groß, Toleranz sollte dennoch möglich sein.


----------



## Slowgeorge (3. März 2021)

OK, danke für den Hinweis. Und klar, der Einsatzbereich des mtb ist seeehr weit gefächert. Es braucht keinen einzigen Höhen-/Tiefenmeter um ein mtb zu rechtfertigen, da genügt z. B. die Fahrt um irgend einen See in Mecklenburg...oder auch schon die nachwinterliche urbane Staßendecke;-). 
Aber zurück zum Thema: würde es nicht Wellen schlagen, wenn sich mal ein Hersteller trauen würde, kleine Rahmen-Sets bezahlbar anzubieten? Im Vilu 20 sehe ich extrem großes Potenzial, weil (außer Scheiben) fast jeder Aufbau möglich ist und weil der Hersteller sich damit abheben und profilieren könnte, anstatt sich durch z. T. billige Anbauteile vorschnell einen mäßigen Ruf einzuhandeln.


Binem schrieb:


> der Verweis ist völlig unberechtigt, denn die Kinderbikes stehen in der Rubrik "spezielle Bikes" in der auch Rennräder,  BMX, Singelspeed und Reise/ Terkkingräder zu finden sind.
> Sind die auch nach den MTB Kriterien zu bewerten?
> Natürlich ist der Anteil der MTB Eltern relativ groß, Toleranz sollte dennoch möglich sein.


OK, danke für den Hinweis. Und klar, der Einsatzbereich des mtb ist seeehr weit gefächert. Es braucht keinen einzigen Höhen und Tiefenmeter, um ein mtb zu rechtfertigen, es genügt z. B. die Fahrt um einen See in Mecklenburg oder schon allein die nachwinterliche urbane Staßendecke... 
Aber zurück zum Thema: würde es nicht Wellen schlagen, wenn sich ein Hersteller trauen würde, kleine gute Rahmen-Sets bezahlbar anzubieten? Im Vilu 20 sehe ich da extrem großes Potenzial, weil (außer Scheiben) fast jeder Aufbau möglich ist und sich der Hersteller profilieren könnte, anstatt sich vorschnell durch z. T. billige Anbauteile einen mäßigen Ruf einzuhandeln.


----------



## Slowgeorge (3. März 2021)

Oops, da lief was doppelt...


----------



## horscht06 (6. März 2021)

Bin grad auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fahrrad für meine Tochter und bin jetzt zufällig hier gelandet. Wir haben aktuell ein Woom für den Sohn 5 Jahre und ein Propain Dreckspatz für die Tochter 8 Jahre. Ich kann also gut vergleichen. Die Bedienkräfte an der Hydraulischenscheibenbremse sind viel geringer, was bei längerem gebrauch sehr von Vorteil ist. Am Propain ist eine 9Gang Schatung verbaut die jetzt schon sehr an seine Grenzen kommt da es eher eine Rennrad Kassette ist die Propain da verbaut hat. Beide Räder sind sehr gut verarbeitet und auch durchdacht. Mein Sohn konnte mit dem Woom nach ca. 2 std. fahren ohne Stützräder. Vorher hatte er nur ein Laufrad. Wenn man nur etwas Radeln will, dem reicht ein Woom ist halt aber auch kein MTB. Zum fahren lernen finde ich die klasse! Auch die Inzahlungnahme und der Rad-Tausch das Woom anbietet finde ich sehr gut. Für die Tochter wird es jetzt wohl ein VPACE Max275 werden und der Sohn bekommt dann das Propain. Die Räder müssen leicht und ergonomisch korrekt sein und die Schaltung und Bremse müssen gut und leicht funktionieren. Man stelle sich mal vor unsere Räder würden teilweise 3/4 von unserem Gewicht wiegen😳. 20kg Kind mit 14 kg Rad? Das ist schon in der Relation sehr viel. 100 kg Fahrer mit 75 kg Fahrrad? Da würde keiner von uns mehr fahren. Wie das Rad aussehen soll oder ob normales Kinderrad, MTB Hartail/Fully/Dirt, Gravel,Rennrad oder was es da sonst noch gibt, das ist doch erst mal wurst. Die Keinen sollen Spaß haben und das sicher! Wenn man selbst ein Bike für zig tausende von Euro fährt sollte man seinem Sprössling kein billigen China-Stahlhaufen hin stellen. In diesem Sinne, schönes Wochenende! 

P.S.:  An alle Helmmuffel da draußen, setzt sie wenigstens euren Kindern auf und das richtig. Gibt auf Youtube bestimmt ein Video wie man das richtig macht. Eure Kinder wissen es nicht besser.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. März 2021)

horscht06 schrieb:


> Am Propain ist eine 9Gang Schatung verbaut die jetzt schon sehr an seine Grenzen kommt da es eher eine Rennrad Kassette ist die Propain da verbaut hat.


Liegt daran das es eine DH Kassette ist, die sind da sehr ähnlich abgestuft


----------



## horscht06 (6. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Liegt daran das es eine DH Kassette ist, die sind da sehr ähnlich abgestuft


Ja das kann auch sein, das Schaltwerk ist ein Tiagra deswegen dachte ich es wäre eine Roadkassette😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (6. März 2021)

horscht06 schrieb:


> Ja das kann auch sein, das Schaltwerk ist ein Tiagra deswegen dachte ich es wäre eine Roadkassette😂


Auch das ist dann möglich... Oder tiagra war billiger als das Zee Schaltwerk...


----------



## Slowgeorge (21. April 2021)

Das Vilu Zwanzig ist ein abgespecktes bzw verbilligtes Academy Grade 4. Das mir Ende März ausgelieferte Grade 4 wiegt 7,765 kg (Herstellerangabe 7,6kg), hat erheblich besser gelagerte Pedale, leichtere Kurbeln mit Alu-Blatt (360g), Syntace VRO-Vorbau (UVP 119,-€!), VeeTires Faltreifen mit Reflektorstreifen (346g), leichtere (no-name-) Schläuche (103g), Shimano 8-fach Schaltung mit Rapidfire Schalthebel (was nicht jeder als besser einstuft).
Beim Vilu wie beim Academy stellen die Hauptschwächen die billigen Laufräder dar. Wer hier nicht nachbessert, muss mit unrundem Lauf und sehr mäßiger Lagerjustage leben. Die zu schmalen Butyl-Felgenbänder habe ich als erstes ersetzt.
Wirklich schlecht ist die Grundmontage bei beiden Rädern nicht, wirklich gut aber auch nicht.
Die Kette dürfte ruhig etwas länger sein, die Bremsen kann man besser einstellen, die Felgenflanken sollte man zur Sicherheit einmal waschen, denn Fettrückstände waren auch hier, wenn auch nicht so krass.
Die angenehmen, ultraleichten Griffe sind fixiert und lassen sich leider nicht abnehmen, ohne sie zu zerstören, problematisch z.B. beim Kürzen des Lenkers.
Die optionalen Schutzbleche (Curana C-lite) passen für die 1.5"-Bereifung sehr gut, wiegen um die 300g incl. Schrauben und sind mit 39,-€ kein Schnäppchen. SKS-Bluemels in 53mm gingen sicher auch und empfehlen sich bei breiterer Bereifung (bis 2.0 problemlos möglich).


----------

